# 2006 50 2 smoke yamaha carb clean and sync



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I cleaned mine around three years ago and she's been running great ever since. I was careful not to change any linkage adjustments to avoid the sync procedure, and was able to take them apart without tearing any gaskets. I used an infant nasal syringe to squirt Yamaha carb cleaner through all the holes I could find, then blew them out with keyboard cleaner. The gasket pattern clued me in to some really small holes that I missed on my first pass. Get a magnifying glass. Take a lot of pictures during the process.

This may not be the "correct" way, but 150 hours of operation without a problem says I did something right.


----------



## gopedgsr40kid221 (Apr 9, 2015)

check my channel out. My two videos will help 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPcwFREbUPE 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4dGC1p_2uM


----------

